# Alexis And Pipkin Malt.



## michaelcocks (25/4/10)

Hi fellow brewers

I have a couple of recipes planned from my recent ebook purchase:
"Home brewers recipe database" by Les Howarth

Some of favourite English beers (from Eldridge Pope, Greene King, Abbots brewery and Courage all seem to use this malt )- In fact a search on the ebook has 366 hits for Pipkin Malt (out of over 2000 recipes) - So it's obviously a pretty popular malt? (BTW Maris Otter gets 755) 

I am assuming I can substitute - But with what (Halcyon, Thomas Fawcett Marris Otter, Pale Malt) ??? Chuck a bit of Biscuit or Victory in there too??? 

If anyone knows about this stuff I'd like to know what I can use to substitue for Triumph and Alexis Pale too ?

So many clones - so little time


----------



## gap (25/4/10)

You should be able to substitute with any British Ale Malt .
Pipkin is not produced in largwe quantities in the UK. 

Regards

Graeme


----------

